# workmans comp



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

hey just wanted to let you buisiness owners know that if you WANT to save money on your workmans comp policy, i can get you in touch with a good friend that can save you literally THOUSANDS less than what you are paying now....shoot me a PM for contact info.....

Stephen


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Are you talking an employee leasing arrangement or an actual workers compensation policy through a licensed insurance agent?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *danthemanx07 (3/11/2009)*Are you talking an employee leasing arrangement or an actual workers compensation policy through a licensed insurance agent?


he is a licensed agency...


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Florida is not a competitive rate state. Work Comp rates are set by a regulatory body and are the same for everyone (agents and customers). The only competitive feature of work comp in Florida is a dividend program, but this is not something that all businesses qualify. It is also not guaranteed in most cases and is only paid at the discretion of the carrier. So what kind of program is he offering?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *danthemanx07 (3/13/2009)*Florida is not a competitive rate state. Work Comp rates are set by a regulatory body and are the same for everyone (agents and customers). The only competitive feature of work comp in Florida is a dividend program, but this is not something that all businesses qualify. It is also not guaranteed in most cases and is only paid at the discretion of the carrier. So what kind of program is he offering?






Probably a discounted mod rate via PEO, but I'm all ears.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Workers Comp is going up 6% in April due to the Florida Supreme court overturning legislation to cap attorney fees associated with suing comp.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont know how the program actually works, but you cam PM me and ill give you his contact info or you can give me yours and ill have him contact you......


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Xanadu (3/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *danthemanx07 (3/13/2009)*Florida is not a competitive rate state. Work Comp rates are set by a regulatory body and are the same for everyone (agents and customers). The only competitive feature of work comp in Florida is a dividend program, but this is not something that all businesses qualify. It is also not guaranteed in most cases and is only paid at the discretion of the carrier. So what kind of program is he offering?
> ...


A PEO would also be my guess.

Bluff,

Do you know which company he is representing? I know some new ones have recently started up.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

you got a number for workmans comp

kelvin


----------



## flyandscuba (Sep 7, 2008)

Another option (hopefully not)-- could be manipulating payroll/class codes....like putting everything in 8810 - Clerical or another abused class code like Executive Supervision. The only problem -- it will get caught in an audit and is considered fraud.


----------

